# opinions on refinishing



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

At the end of the month I will have a new pistol.This will allow me to take my cz-82 and make her prettier.I have a set of walnut grips for it but she needs a facelift.Tempted to just reblue but now there are so many finishes.I am considering having it nickel plated to a high luster finish.I would like to hear any ideas.


----------

